# Nismo parts for 02 sentra



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

I recently purchased a SE-R Spec-V and i know nismo has made aftermarket parts for my car but i cant find any prices or anyone that can order them from japan....do any of yall have any idea where i can find them and prices?


----------

